# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Gebruik slaapmiddelen

## kaatjekakel

Ik ben benieuwd of jullie slaapmedicatie voor je slaapprobleem gebruiken en of je daar tevreden over bent. Ben ook benieuwd wat je arts heeft voorgeschreven en hoe vaak je dit mag of moet gebruiken.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik mag zelf 1 of 2 keer in de week Zolpidem gebruiken. Slaap daar goed op, maar ben de volgende dag nog wel wat duf en sneller prikkelbaar. Ik heb al sinds februari slaapproblemen, in en doorslapen gaat moeizaam. De slaapmedicatie heb ik in september gekregen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik begin vanavond weer aan een kuurtje 'Circadin' oftewel 
melatoninetabletten (2 of 4 mg).
Ik heb ook 'zwaarder gerief' in huis, nl Dominal forte (80mg), maar van die dingen slaap je al gauw 24u aan één stuk en die maken je idd héél suf en duf.

Véél voorgeschreven slaapmiddelen zijn o.a. Trazolan,Lorazepam,Loramethazepam,Alprazolam etc

----------


## dotito

Hallo Agnes,

heb eigenlijk een vraagje?die melatonine en die circadin zijn plantaardige medicamenten of is dat ook chemische.

groetjes D :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Dotito,

Stukje uit de bijsluiter:
"Het werkzame bestanddeel van Circadin is melatonine en behoort tot een natuurlijke groep hormonen die door het lichaam worden geproduceerd.
Circadin wordt gebruikt voor de behandeling op korte termijn van insomnia (gedurende minimaal een maand problemen met inslapen of doorslapen,of een slechte slaapkwaliteit), die wordt gekenmerkt door een slechte slaapkwaliteit." .... Er staat ook in: 'bij patienten vanaf 55 jaar', maar het helpt deze 35-jarige ook erg goed  :Wink: 

Het is enkel verkrijgbaar op voorschrift en is niet plantaardig.
Ik verkies deze melatonine boven andere slaapmedicatie omdat het er voor zorgt dat ik terug een normaal slaappatroon krijg zonder dat dit middel verslavend werkt.

Hopelijk heb je iets aan deze info?
Xx Ag

@ Kaatje,
Ik mag elke dag slaapmedicatie nemen, maar doe dat niet daar velen verslavend werken en ik geen zin heb in de ontwenningsverschijnselen.
Soms neem ik een Lorazepam of Alprazolam en héél zelden neem ik een halve Dominal forte.
Nu ga ik echter weer 21 dagen 'Circadinnen'..hihi  :Wink: ...in de hoop dat ik daarna weer een normaal slaappatroon heb en vlugger/vroeger inslaap!
Moet lukken ... is me de vorige keren ook gelukt  :Big Grin: !

Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Agnes,

Ik probeer het ook zo weinig mogelijk te nemen. Ik kan de bijwerkingen niet zo goed gebruiken tijdens mijn werk, dus in mijn werkweek neem ik het niet. Soms plan ik een dag thuis werken, zodat ik niet in mijn auto weg hoef. Misschien denk ik er wel te neurotisch over hoor, maar ik wil geen ongelukken. Wellicht kan ik het eens met een half tabletje proberen.

Melatonine lijkt me op zich ook een prima middel, daar hoor ik ook goede verhalen over. Ik heb alleen veel allergiën, dan wordt het afgeraden.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## kaatjekakel

Wat ik merk bij het gebruik van de slaapmedicatie, is dat ik gewoon een aantal uren kwijt ben, ook van vlak voor ik in slaap val. Ik hoor niks en krijg niks mee. Laatst werd ik wel wakker omdat ik moest plassen en toen had ik het gevoel dat ik heeeeeeeeeel dronken was.

----------


## Agnes574

@ Kakel,

Tsja...dat 'duffe' gevoel en het 'missen van uren,gesprekken,ed' vind ik zéér vervelend aan die slaapmiddelen ; ik houd graag de controle over mezelf (je zult me om die reden dus ook nooit zat zien  :Wink: )... maar soms kun je gewoon niet anders.
Ons lichaam heeft nu eenmaal ook zijn rust nodig, en krijgt het dat niet goedschiks, dan maar kwaadschiks (slaapmiddelen)!! Afgelopen nacht ben ik pas tegen 6u s'morgens in slaap gevallen (onrustig,verveeld gevoel met véél geratel in mijn hoofd) en nu voel ik de slaap ook nog nergens een beetje opkomen, dus neem ik voor mijn lichaam zo toch maar iets kalmerends in ... of ik morgen nu 'duf/stoned' loop van de slaap of van die slaappil maakt nu ook niet zoveel uit hé : mijn lichaam heeft dan in ieder geval rust gehad!

Heb jij het nu al eens met een half pilletje geprobeerd?
Zo ja, voelde je je daar beter bij?

Dat van 'Melatonine en allergieën gaan niet samen' heb ik al eerder gehoord (van ons Pettie), maar ik snap dat niet helemaal ... ons lichaam maakt zelf melatonine aan,dus waarom kun je dan allergisch zijn voor melatoninetabletten???

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Hier nog even de link naar het artikel 'verantwoord gebruik van slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen'.
*http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...=slaapmiddelen*

----------


## kaatjekakel

Van www.melatonine.nl:

Wie kan beter geen extra melatonine innemen?

Er zijn een aantal groepen mensen die beter geen extra melatonine in kunnen nemen. Hieronder vallen : 


- Zwangere vrouwen en vrouwen die borstvoeding geven : het effect van dit hormoon op een foetus of een baby is niet geheel duidelijk. Aangeraden wordt dus om het niet te gebruiken (laat het lichaam in die periode zelf de hormoonhuishouding regelen) ; 
- Mensen met hevige allergieën of met een auto-immuun ziekte : melatonine kan deze ziekten erger maken, omdat het het immuunsysteem ondersteunt ; 
- Mensen met immuun systeem kanker (zoals leukemie en lymphoma) : zelfde reden als hierboven ; 
- Gezonde kinderen : zij maken al genoeg melatonine aan (tenzij er een tekort is geconstateerd. Vanaf een jaar of 15 / 20 is het nuttig om de stof te gaan gebruiken. 

Voor de rest is het voor iedereen veilig om de stof als supplement te gebruiken.

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks voor de info Kakel  :Wink: 

Ik heb een vrij zwak immuunsysteem, dus mss dat het mij daardoor goed helpt  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik mag zelf 1 of 2 keer in de week Zolpidem gebruiken. Slaap daar goed op, maar ben de volgende dag nog wel wat duf en sneller prikkelbaar. Ik heb al sinds februari slaapproblemen, in en doorslapen gaat moeizaam. De slaapmedicatie heb ik in september gekregen.


Zolpidem hielp mij niets ... ook Diazepam hielp niets...
Circadin/Melatonine doet ook niets meer , dus sinds gister begonnen met Halcion (Triazolam 0,25mg) én Imovane (Zopiclon 7,5mg) ....
Please laat dit helpen!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoor van iedereen in mijn omgeving dat elke arts komt aandraven met Trazolan of Remergon als slaapmedicatie .... gister de huisarts ook weer !!!

Het zal voor velen een goed middel zijn maar bij mij doen ze niets,nada,noppes en daarbij zijn dat eigenlijk AD's en ik wil juist van de AD's af!! Dus (voor mijn persoon) ben ik er falikant tegen!!

----------


## sietske763

hopelijk dat je een paar nachten kan pitten agnes.....liever nog langer natuurlijk!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
He balen zeg dat niks helpt  :Frown:  Hopelijk kan vind je snel iets waar je wel lekker mee kan slapen!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Luuss,

Ik heb dinsdag 2 slaapmiddelen voorgeschreven gekregen van de dokter;
*Een 'inslaapmiddel' (Triazolam/Halcion) en 
*Een 'doorslaapmiddel' (Zopiclon/Imovane)
........... heb al een paar dagen vrij goed geslapen, vooral vannacht (11u aan één stuk!!), dus we gaan de goede kant op!!  :Big Grin: 

Blijkbaar ben ik véél levendiger en vrolijker (volgens vriendlief,die daar zéér gelukkig mee is  :Big Grin: ),dus das ook mooi meegenomen hé!  :Wink: .

Dikke Thanks,knuff en Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Heel fijn dat het 'inslaapmiddel' en 'doorslaapmiddel' wat je nu gekregen hebt tot nu toe prima werken! Hopelijk blijft dat ook zo zodat je genoeg slaap krijgt en zo vrolijk en levendig blijft!

----------


## Agnes574

Het gaat helaas weer op en af met het slapen .... volgens mijn arts zou ik van die 2 slaapmiddelen een échte 'klop van de hamer' moeten krijgen ; dat heb ik dus nog geen enkele keer ervaren!!

Ik heb echter géén zin om nog zwaarder 'gerief' te moeten gaan pakken; ik neem deze verder en slaap ik goed is het mooi meegenomen, slaap ik slecht; pech dan!
Ik weet wél dat ik dieper en langer slaap mét deze medicijnen als zonder ... dus daarom neem ik ze verder (het heeft géén zin iets in te nemen wat niets helpt hé!)

Het is gewoon énorm moeilijk om een slaapmiddel te vinden dat werkt bij mij, daar ik al andere medicatie gebruik die het centrale zenuwstelsel 'onderdrukken' ....
Het moet kunnen samengaan met mijn pijnmedicatie én het mag niet te zwaar zijn (anders loop ik overdag rond als een zombie!!) ... moeilijk geval ben ik  :Wink: .

----------


## walca

hoi allemaal,

Na een periode van ruim 2 weken helemaal niet geslapen te hebben heb ik besloten om toch maar medicijnen ervoort e gaan slikken. Omdat het nogal druk in mijn hoofd is heb ik oxazepam voorgeschreven gekregen. Dit ging een tijdje redelijk, viel weer in slaap. Na een paar weken werkte dit al niet meer. Omdat ik zonder medicatie echt geen minuut slaap heb ik lorametazepam 2mg gekregen. Hiervan val ik tenminste in slaap. Van dit middel behoor je minimaal 6 uur te slapen, nou dat haal ik niet hoor. Ik slaap nu gemiddeld 3 a 4 uur per nacht.
Ik ben me er zeker wel van bewust dat dit soort middelen verslavend zijn, maar geloof mij, helemaal niet slapen daar word je gillend gek van.
Heb gelukkig een behandelaar waar ik het van uitgeschreven krijg en die houd het ook nauwlettend in de gaten. Mocht ik ermee kunnen stoppen dan gaan ze me zeker helpen met de afkicksverschijnselen.

----------


## Agnes574

Walca,

Ik hoop echt voor je dat je snel weer goed slaapt zonder medicatie (en voor mezelf hoop ik dat ook).
Het belangrijkste voor mensen zoals wij is dat we de oorzaak zoeken en proberen te behandelen; medicatie is enkel een tijdelijk 'lapmiddel' ....

Helaas weet ik nu dus écht niet hoe het komt dat ik niet in- en doorslaap ... gek hé!
Volgens mijn dokter rouw ik nog steeds om mijn overleden hondje Snoopy ... maar ik heb daar mijn twijfels bij...

----------


## dotito

Hey Aggie,

Is nl zo dat ik ook jaren heel slecht heb geslapen,oorzaak 'onverwerkt verdriet, destijds.Dokter zei dat tegen mij toens ook je hebt tijd nodig om dingen te verwerken,en ik wou dat ook niet geloven.Het is idd wel zo dat verdriet/rouw heel lang kan duren.Je kan er in je onderbewust heel intens mee bezig zijn.Hoop voor jou dat u slaapprobleem snel is opgelost,zodat je weer zonder medicatie kan slapen.Want een goede nachtrust is beste medicijn wat er is.

Veel liefs Do :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

Ik gebruik al 15 jaar slaap medicatie.
Eerst dormicum gehad en nu al jaren lang op de alprazolam wat eigenlijk een angstremmer is, maar ik gebruik ze eigenlijk puur om te slapen.
Dan neem ik er 2 plus 2 paracetamols erbij en met een beetje mazzel slaap ik dan een beste tijd.
Het inslapen is mijn grootste probleem, zelfs met zulke doseringen kan het gebeuren dat ik na 3 uur nog lig te woelen.
Maar slaap ik eenmaal, dan haal ik ook wel lang door.

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb jaren iets gebruikt voor te slapen,ben nu ondertussen wel heel blij dat ik zonder kan.Moet wel zeggen dat er wel momenten zijn dat ik niet zo best slaap,maar in algemeen heb ik niet te klagen.
Bij mij is vooral dat inslapen dat niet lukt,zeker toen ik nog werkte toen ik er vroeg uit moest begon ik vaak te piekeren.En als je er dan heel vroeg uit moet 5.30u :Confused: 

Alé heb dat nu nog hoor,als ik vroeg moet opstaan(echt vroeg)durf ik wel nog is iets innemen(bang om niet te kunnen slapen)
Ook in Corfu heb ik soms iets ingenomen,(rivotril mijn spierontspanner voor mij is dat een goede inslaper) omdat ik daar altijd vroeg moest opstaan voor ontbijt.Maar al bij al is dat heel goed meegevallen.De reden dat ik met de slaapmedicatie ben gestopt is;dat ik niet tegen de bijwerkingen kan word er een beetje agressief van.

----------


## Agnes574

Komende week ga ik zonder slaapmedicatie vallen... ben de 2 die ik gebruik aan het afbouwen en ik merk eigenlijk nu al dat ik weer minder snel inslaap (doorslapen is gelukkig geen probleem meer) ... ik hoop écht dat ik na het afbouwen zonder kan!!!
Hou jullie op de hoogte!!

----------


## dotito

Hoop het ook voor jou Aggie, als het je gaat lukken :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je in slaap kan vallen zonder de medicatie en dat j kan doorslapen! Hopelijk lukt het je op eigen kracht en kan je de medicatie laten staan! Heel veel succes, sterkte en goede nachtrust gewenst!

@ Walca,
Vervelend dat je zolang niet geslapen hebt en met de medicatie ook niet veel beter slaapt  :Frown: 
Wel fijn dat je behandelaar je nauwlettend in de gaten houdt en dat ze je gaan helpen met stoppen als dat kan! 
Heel veel sterkte en goede nachtrust gewenst!

@ Dotito,
Ja rouwen kan onbewust veel langer duren dan een ieder denkt en een goede nachtrust is zeker belangrijk! 
Jammer dat je zulke bijwerkingen hebt ervaren van slaapmiddelen  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat je nu zonder redelijk goed kan slapen  :Smile:  Fijn dat je spierontspanner je inslaap probleem 'oploste' zodat je op tijd bij het ontbijt zat op Corfu en het je is meegevallen! 

@ Diane,
He vervelend dat je nog 3 uur wakker kan liggen na je reeks medicijnen  :Frown:  Voel je je ook meer moe en kom je ook beter in slaap als je samen met je man 's avonds een wandeling maakt of is er iets anders wat enigszins helpt waardoor je eerder in slaap valt? Ik hoop voor je dat er een dag komt waarop je bijna gelijk kan inslapen en je minder medicijnen nodig bent! Sterkte en een goede nachtrust gewenst!

Mijn vader kreeg slaapmiddelen voorgeschreven omdat hij ook niet kon slapen, maar omdat hij niet zo van medicijnen hield/houdt heeft hij ze niet zo genomen als de huisarts zei en het is gelukkig alsnog goed gekomen. Ik heb laatst de laatste overgebleven slaappil gehad omdat ik echt niet kon slapen, voelde me gelijk de dag erna een zombie, maar had in elk geval wel geslapen en daar ging het mij om, maar ik slaap toch liever niet dan met die slaapmiddelen...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vrees dat ik woensdag weer naar de dokter mag .... sliep vannacht na 3u nog niet !! Ben benieuwd wat hij dan gaat zeggen en opperen als 'hulp' om te slapen!!
Ben al die medicatie eigenlijk méér dan kotsbeu!!
Zal me 's op de wachtlijst voor de slaapspecialist laten zetten (meestal zo'n 3 maand wachttijd!)

----------


## dotito

@ Aggie,hoop echt dat je vlug je draai in bed weer kan vinden meid.
Heb je ooit al zo'n slaaptest laten doen?
Succes bij de dokter,en sterkte!!

Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
He balen dat je niet kon slapen meid!
Hopelijk heeft de huisarts een andere optie en inderdaad anders maar naar een slaapspecialist om te kijken wat er scheelt en wat er gedaan kan worden!
Heel veel sterkte en hopelijk vind je een dezer dagen toch een beetje slaap!

----------


## Agnes574

Heb idd al een slaaponderzoek gehad ... maar daar kwam niet veel uit!

Thanks Do en Luuss, hoop ook dat ik snel weer 'normaal' slaap zonder pillen!!

----------


## sietske763

ben er echt achter gekomen dat je het van de pammen niet moet hebben!!!
wel van andere niet verslavende med.

----------


## milkaddict

hey hallo hier!
Ik ben mathilde, 19 jaar oud. 
Ik heb eigenlijk altijd al wel moeite gehad met slapen, vooral als klein kind. In de puberteit heb ik 3 maal een periode gehad dat ik bijna gek werd van slaaptekort, dat je echt een periode hebt van 2 tot 3 maanden met steeds minder slaap, aan het eind ongeveer maar 2 uur per nacht. Dat ging altijd moeizaam weer over, aan je ritme bouwen etc maar nooit echt goed.
Nu heb ik weer zo'n periode en heb ik circadin 2 mg voorgeschreven gekregen voor 15 dagen. Nu vroeg ik me af of er mensen zijn die ervaring hebben met dit medicijn, of iets soortgelijks hebben? In de bijsluiter staat ook dat het een 55+ medicijn is, en nu weet ik wel dat ook jongere mensen dit gebruiken, maar op internet kan ik niet veel jongeren vinden met hetzelfde probleem als ik.

groetjes! Mathilde

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb al een paar keer Circadin gebruikt .... de eerste keren hielp me dat héél erg goed!!
Je moet het wel een paar dagen de tijd geven, maar het resultaat mocht er zijn!

ps; Ik ben 36, dus ook geen 55+er  :Wink: 

Succes ermee, hopelijk slaap je snel weer heerlijk en lang!!

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

hoe is het met jouw slaapmed. dan agnes,
ik lees overal dat je zo moe bent en wilt slapen....lukt het nog steeds niet??
wat is circadin dan???
een benzo??
echt nooit van gehoord terwijl ik een slaapmiddelexpert ben..

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Circadin is behoort tot de slaapmedicatie,de werkzame stof is melatonine.Melatonine is een nature voorkomend hormoon.

Ik heb dit ook een destijds een tijdje geprobeerd,maar kon er totaal niet tegen.

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

oh dan weet ik het, bedankt!
heb zelf ook melatonine op recept, soms lijkt het of het werkt, en dan weer niet.

----------


## roeska12345

Ik heb een keer een mevrouw ontmoet die de laagste dosis seroquel kreeg voorgeschreven om te kunnen slapen.

Ik slik t zelf ook in een hogere dosis en slik t al 8 jaar en ik ben binnen een half uur hardstikke slaperig. En slaap ieder nacht als een roos.

Overigens heb ik het niet voorgeschreven gekregen om te slapen.

Maar als je er gevoelig voor bent dan blijf die slaperigheid en gaat niet meer weg ook niet als je lang slikt.
Sommigen hebben na 14 dagen dat slaperige niet meerdus dan heb je er niets aan

Ik heb geen verstand van pillen, maar het lijkt mij iets beter dan slaapmiddelen omdat je niet steeds een hogere dosis nodig hebt om te kunnen slapen. Want als je er gevoelig voor bent(slaperigheid) maakt het niet uit of je 50 gram slikt of vele malen meer.

groet roes

----------


## sietske763

ik heb ook goede ervaringen met een hoge dosis seroquel.....en ik ben niet psychotisch, ook nooit geweest, ik heb het puur voor het slapen.
je hoort veel mensen die seroquel krijgen en nog niet goed slapen....maar als je de dosis hoort snap ik ook wel dat je er niet goed op slaapt,tenminste zo was het bij mij

----------


## Agnes574

> hoe is het met jouw slaapmed. dan agnes,
> ik lees overal dat je zo moe bent en wilt slapen....lukt het nog steeds niet??
> wat is circadin dan???
> een benzo??
> echt nooit van gehoord terwijl ik een slaapmiddelexpert ben..


Die Circadin (melatonine 2mg) helpt niet meer bij mij, wss door alle andere medicatie die het centrale zenuwstelsel onderdrukt.

Momenteel slaap ik even redelijk; omdat ik volledig oververmoeid ben door de drukke dagen van vorige week 
-vrijdagavond kon ik ver niet meer lopen van de pijn ... zelf toch een deel schoongmaakt natuurlijk na het plaatsen van de ramen en rolluiken boven (miljaar dat geeft een puinhoop!! > dwarse Ag :Wink: ), rest heeft mijn lieve schoonma gedaan! Was ook zo moe dat ik niet meer normaal kon babbelen .. kwam enkel wat gebrabbel uit en kon niet op woorden komen!
Ben die avond om 20u in slaap gevallen en heb geslapen tot 14u!!! (wel 2 keer even kort wakker geweest > 23u30; medicatie en deur dichtgedaan,> 9u30; deur opengedaan voor de wfks en medicatie).

Vannacht ook redelijk geslapen, maar veel te kort; 8uurtjes maar ... dus denk dat ik vanavond ook wel snel zal slapen en er vroeg kan inkruipen > lees; vroeg is rond middernacht voor deze avondmens  :Wink: . heb ook bewust niet langer geslapen... ben gewoon opgestaan in de hoop dat ik dan vanavond goed en snel slaap! vandaag doe ik toch niets,niente,nada... rusten,zonnen en genieten van BBQ :Wink: .

Maandag een drukke dag voor mijn doen;
-naar vriendin in N'land
-dan naar AH om wat 'nederlandse' boodschappen  :Wink: 
-naar m'n ex-stiefkids  :Wink: 
...Dus hopelijk slaap ik die avond ook snel in en slaap ik me goed uit dinsdagmorgen ...

Dinsdag rustdag en woensdagmiddag naar huisarts voor inslapers ... ben benieuwd waar hij dan weer mee komt aandraven (wss wéér met Trazolan of remergon; NEE, dat daar begin ik niet aan > slechte ervaringen mee!!),dus hij zal verder mogen zoeken....

Ben een lastig geval hoor; door de zware pijnstilling,spierontspanners en zenuwontspanners is het moeilijk iets te vinden wat met die 'cocktail' gecombineerd mag worden en ook om iets te vinden dat daadwerkelijk helpt!!

De laatste 'combi' die ik kreeg (triazolam en zopiclone) zou me een 'klop van de hamer' moeten geven .... niets daarvan!! 
Conclusie; niet sterk genoeg ,dus weer op zoek naar nog iets sterkers!!

Ik wil me echter niet duf en suf voelen de volgende dag ... dus ik wil enkel een zéér sterke (kortwerkende) inslaper ... ben benieuwd!!
Iemand een tip voor me ivm een kortwerkende en sterke (zéér sterke) inslaper??

Alle tips zijn welkom!!!
Ga zelf ook nog 's zoeken op internet zometeen!!
Vervelende is dat ik vaak medicatie noem/voorstel die ik hier op de site van jullie hoor/lees, of vind op internet ... en dan blijkt vaak dat dat medicijn niet in België 'bestaat',terwijl het in N'land wél wordt voorgeschreven!!

Lastig geval die Ag  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

@Agnes,
lormetazepam 2 mg en dan bv 2 tot 3 tabletten, heb zelf op 6 mg gezeten, als je er niet aan gewend bent raak je redelijk snel in slaap, evt met tranxene erbij

----------


## Agnes574

Lormethazepam 2mg > helpt niets! (daarbij is dat een langwerkend middel, m.a.g dat ik de volgende dag duf en suf loop).... daarbij is dat ook een verslavende 'pam' ... 
Tranxène > neem ik enkel overdag bij spanning (als ik dat ook ga nemen om te kunnen slapen heb ik er bij 'nood' niets meer aan, dus nee... 

Merci voor het meedenken lieverd!!
Nog meer tips???  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hey Ag,

Destijds toen ik naar spanje ben gegaan heeft een Dr.dat eens voor me voorgeschreven,en moet zeggen dat ik er enorm goed op sliep.Dormidina,bestanddeel >donormyl.
Zelfs nu dat ik wat moeilijke nachten achter de rug heb,durf ik er is eentje van nemen.
Ik vond dat een supper middel,jammer genoeg kan je het hier in Belgie niet verkrijgen.(alé dat denk ik toch)
Maar misschien kunnen ze hier wel aan de werkzame stof geraken.

Moet zeggen dat ik ook niet tegen dat suf gevoel kan als ik wakker word.En met deze slaapmedicatie had ik dat niet,is maar een tip!

Lieve Groet Do :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

Mijn eerste slaappil was dormonoct of zoiets als ik me goed herinner.
Ik gebruik nu standaart 2 alprazolam om te slapen (zijn eigenlijk angstremmers)
soms is het idd een lastige zoektocht, zeker als je met andere zware medicatie complicaties kunt krijgen.
hopelijk dat je huisarts iets goed vindt Ag!

----------


## roeska12345

> ik heb ook goede ervaringen met een hoge dosis seroquel.....en ik ben niet psychotisch, ook nooit geweest, ik heb het puur voor het slapen.
> je hoort veel mensen die seroquel krijgen en nog niet goed slapen....maar als je de dosis hoort snap ik ook wel dat je er niet goed op slaapt,tenminste zo was het bij mij


hoi Ik heb een iets hogere dosis, maar met de laagste dosis heb ik ook enorme slaapbehoefte.

Dus het hoeft helemaal niet zo te zijn dat het aan de dosis ligt hoor.

Ik word er ook iets dikker van (ongeveer 6 kilo staat trouwens ook in de bijsluiter volgens mij) En ook dan maakt het niks uit of ik 50 of 200 slik die 6 kilo meer blijft.

Overigens als ik jou was Sietske dan zou ik zo mijn mogelijk suiker gebruiken met deze seroquel. Heb wel eens gehoord dat heel soms mensen diabetia kunnen krijgen

Zelf hou ik van erg zoet en gelukkig heb ik nu stevia (na lang zoeken op internet heb ik nu die het minst naar zoethout smaakt)

Even een vraagje heb jij seroquel xr? Want ik ga proberen over te stappen op xr inverband met de langzame afgifte van de stof

Als je het hebt bevalt dat?

vr gr
roes

Ik gebruik nu stevia

----------


## sietske763

ha roes,
ik heb de seroquel in xr en de gewone,
als ik rustig ben in mijn hoofd dan neem ik een half uur voor het slapen de gewone versie en als ik erg druk ben in mijn hoofd dan neem ik al om ongeveer 19oo uur de XR variant.
mijn ervaring is dat je op de gewone beter en sneller slaapt,
de XR maakt je wel heel rustig maar is minder sterk (door de gereguleerde afgifte)en je blijft de hele dag duf.
mijn zusje had ook eerst de XR versie, met dufheid als resultaat en krijgt nu ook de gewone en ze slaapt als een bom en is helder en uitgerust de volgende dag.
ik heb ook wel lagere dosissen gehad maar ik kon toen niet slapen, maar dar zal voor iedereen wel verschillend zijn..

----------


## sietske763

@Do,
ik heb hetzelfde spul gehad in spanje, niets van gemerkt, maar ik ben natuurlijk ""heavy stuff"" gewend.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja dat denkt ik ook dat jij een zwaarder spul nodig hebt,bij mij hielp dat goed en was er totaal niet suf van.Moet wel zeggen dat ik 25 mg toch wel genoeg vind voor een slaapmiddel.

----------


## roeska12345

> ha roes,
> ik heb de seroquel in xr en de gewone,
> als ik rustig ben in mijn hoofd dan neem ik een half uur voor het slapen de gewone versie en als ik erg druk ben in mijn hoofd dan neem ik al om ongeveer 19oo uur de XR variant.
> mijn ervaring is dat je op de gewone beter en sneller slaapt,
> de XR maakt je wel heel rustig maar is minder sterk (door de gereguleerde afgifte)en je blijft de hele dag duf.
> mijn zusje had ook eerst de XR versie, met dufheid als resultaat en krijgt nu ook de gewone en ze slaapt als een bom en is helder en uitgerust de volgende dag.
> ik heb ook wel lagere dosissen gehad maar ik kon toen niet slapen, maar dar zal voor iedereen wel verschillend zijn..


Hoi Sietske,

bedankt voor je antwoord. Hoeveel neem jij alles bij elkaar?

Ik heb nu de gewone dus niet de xr en neem voor het slapen gaan 200 en dan sochtends om 6 uur de andere 200. dus 2x 200

de psychiater zegt dat ik om 18.00 de 200 XR neem en dan voor het slapen gaan de 200 gewone dat ik dan prima slaap en de volgende dag niets meer in hoef te nemen en niet duf word, omdat de piek van de 200 XR in de nacht zit.

Klopt het wat zij zegt Sietske?

Het gaat mij erom dat ik de volgende ochtend niet durf ben en dat heb ik nu dus wel als ik om 6 uur sochtends de gewone 200 seroquel neem

Ik moet dan liggen en ben tot ongeveer 11.00 duf.

vr gr
Roes

----------


## sietske763

ja, als je s,ochtends ook seroquel moet hebben zou ik de XR aanraden,
want zoals ik boven al schreef;;de normale komt direct in 1 keer vrij en dan word je dus slaperig...
ik slik het maar 1 x per dag en mn zusje ook.
ik mag mn dosis seroquel zelf bepalen, als ik erg slecht slaap en onrustig ben neem ik dus de maximale dosis(is 800-900mg)
nu slaap ik wel redelijk en dan neem ik ongeveer 150mg, gewone versie, een half uur voor het slapen.
voordeel van dit middel is dat het niet verslavend is,
ik heb er ook totaal geen last van als ik een dag niets neem.

----------


## sietske763

heb nog even je vraag goed gelezen,
je kan dus wat psych zegt beter XR om 18.00 uur innemen dan gewone s,ochtends!!

----------


## sietske763

ben nu dus erg druk in mn kop en heb dus een XR genomen!!

----------


## gossie

hoi diegene die seroquel gebruiken.

Ik kreeg het ook om te slapen, terwijl het een anti-psychotica middel is.Door dat ik vaak nachtmerries heb! Ikzelf ben toen abrupt meegestopt. Nu gebruik ik zonodig Zoplicon. Ik lig nu vaak vroeg op bed. En wordt telkens wakker. En nu neem ik af en toe zoplicon om door te slapen, mijn behandelaar weet hiervan.

----------


## roeska12345

> ja, als je s,ochtends ook seroquel moet hebben zou ik de XR aanraden,
> want zoals ik boven al schreef;;de normale komt direct in 1 keer vrij en dan word je dus slaperig...
> ik slik het maar 1 x per dag en mn zusje ook.
> ik mag mn dosis seroquel zelf bepalen, als ik erg slecht slaap en onrustig ben neem ik dus de maximale dosis(is 800-900mg)
> nu slaap ik wel redelijk en dan neem ik ongeveer 150mg, gewone versie, een half uur voor het slapen.
> voordeel van dit middel is dat het niet verslavend is,
> ik heb er ook totaal geen last van als ik een dag niets neem.


Hoi Sietske,

Jij kan een hele hoge dosis slikken. Ik heb 1 keer toen ik in het ziekenhuis lag een hogere dosis gehad van 400 en mn hart sloeg volledig op hol.

Ik wist niet wat me overkwam. Ik geraakte geheel in paniek.

Nu weten we dat ik geen hogere dosis dan 200 kan slikken, want anders krijg ik dat gedoe met mn hart weer. Een paar uur later weer 200 dat kan wel, maar niet tegelijk.

Misschien zijn er meer die dat ook hebben ondervonden.

groet Roes

----------


## sietske763

ik slik nu weer een direct vrijkomende seroquel zoals al een aantal dagen(zag ik aan mn post)
doe het er prima op met slapen, heb nu dus voor mij, een lage dosis, als het weer slechter gaat neem ik er weer een XR bij in.
dat is het fijne van mijn psych. 
ik heb een aantal med. waarvan ik zelf bepaal wat ik nodig heb en dat bespreek ik dan later met hem, moet trouwens vanmiddag naar hem toe.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb gluc aangekaard en moet dus volgende week prikken op gluc.

----------


## sietske763

@gossie, kon jij niet goed tegen sreroquel??
@roeska, hoe bevalt de XR versie??minder duf??

----------


## Sefi

Mijn man gebruikt al jaren Melatonine en is nu aan het overstappen op 5-HTP en dat bevalt hem erg goed. 
5-HTP wordt omgezet in serotonine en dat werkt goed om te slapen, tegen depressiviteit, verminderd de eetlust, bij pijn en seksuele aktiviteit.
Hij slaapt beter en ligt meestal rustiger (minder draaien enzo).

----------


## davanzu21

Ik ken nog een slaapmiddel, temazepam, dat moest ik onwijs veel uitdelen :P

----------


## Agnes574

.... ik had dat ook graag gebruikt (Temazepam) ... niet bekend/verkrijgbaar in België ,wordt dus ook niet voorgeschreven jammer genoeg!

Heb er eens één van onze Pettie ( :Wink: ) gehad en heb daar geweldig goed op geslapen  :Smile: .

Idd geweldig middel (als je het niet te vaak gebruikt > gewenning)...

Als iemand er over heeft en ze me wil opsturen?? haha  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Heb jij die dingen niet in je apotheek Sietske??  :Wink:

----------


## davanzu21

Hebben ze dat daar niet joh, pffff..

----------


## sietske763

hahah grapjas,
ik heb alleen goed spul,
temazepam(normison) zijn echt snoepjes voor mij, daarom dat nog nooit gespaard!
omdat ze niet sterk zijn mag je in het ZH ze zonder overleg uitdelen.....
aan de voorraad konden ze zien dat ik gewerkt had,
ik kwam gewoon op de zaal en vroeg""wie wil er een slaappil voor vannacht""
wilde toen al niemand voor niks laten lijden door wakker te liggen.
humaan he??
voordeel van temazepam is dat je het ook rectaal kan gebruiken.

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Zeg Agnes,heb je ooit als eens Clanazepam gebruikt als inslaper is ook een heel goede traquiler.Als je goed slaapt op temazepam.......clanazepam is iets sterker.Temazepam word vaak ook als anti -elepica gegeven voor behandeling.Maar ik heb altijd clanazepam gekregen,vroeger veel gebruik nu enkel indien nodig.

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is de werkzame stof van Clanazepam??
Zal het anders 's opzoeken... nog nooit van gehoord???!!!
Dat is dus wél verkrijgbaar op voorschrift in België?

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Het noemt rivotril >werkzame stof clonazepam kan je in verschillende mg verkrijgen.

----------


## Agnes574

...Idd, heb het gevonden!! Thanks!!
Op Cl*a*nazepam vond ik niets  :Wink: 

Zal het 's voorleggen aan mijn huisartse; merci!!

Ik wil weten of die Rivotril/Clonazepam zwaarder/sterker is dan de combi;
Triazolam/Lormethazepam ... weet jij dat toevallig? Of onze specialist Siets??  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Goh.....zwaarder kan ik niet echt zeggen,maar in rivotril heb je wel verschillende mg dus je zal wel aan een sterk effect kunnen komen,misschien best met u arts eens overleggen of, gewoon uitproberen in overleg natuurlijk!

Die andere dat zijn echte slaapmedicatie zeker?

Natuurlijk hangt er ook vanaf wat ge al gewend zijt van medicatie te nemen.

Praat er eens een keer met u arts over,graag gedaan :Wink: 

Do x

----------


## sietske763

ja je raadt het al, rivotril heb ik ook geslikt, hielp niet.
een combi werkt vaak het beste met meerdere middelen waarbij je op alle reageert.
heb rivotril toen voor restless leggs gehad en daar mn pillen bovenop, totaal geen resultaat, zelfs voor benen niet
maar ja...zoals ik al eerder meldde, ik ben van de heavy stuff.
miss. is die tip van 5HTP iets, die ik je stuurde,
ik ga er iig werk van maken of ik neem iets minder AD, dat spul pept mn serotinine toch wat op,
en wil ervaren of het echt voor goede nachtrusten is...
wees maar niet bang......ik kan goed voor mezelf zorgen dus er gebeurt niets raars en als dat wel gebeurt heb ik daar ook wel weer wat voor!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Gij hebt echt een paardemiddel nodig :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Rivotril word idd ook voor restless-leggs gebruikt.Moet zeggen bij mij helpt dat goed clonazepam.

Heb je nooit geen angst als je zelf aan dokteren bent,dat er iets fout kan gaan??

----------


## sietske763

nee do, ik ben nooit bang,
heb vanaf mn 18e altijd alle med. bestudeerd die mensen kregen en de combi,s op bv gedragsstoornissenafdeling, heb dus zoooooooo lang altijd met mn kop in de med.boeken gezeten.
en wat dacht je van 12 jaar psychiateren??
daar heb ik ook heel veel van geleerd, om bv bij temazepam(normison)20 mg, daar kan je rustig 10 van innemen, hooguit slaap je wat beter!!!

----------


## sietske763

en trouwens heel vroeger in ZH
mochten we vanalles geven, we mochten toen uitdelen naar eigen inzicht van de klacht!
dat waren pas leuke tijden.
ben ook nog nachthoofd geweest, das helemaal leuk, dan mag je adviseren voor 7 afdelingen!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja die tijden moeten wel plezant zijn geweest,maar helaas is dat nu allemaal veranderd.Nu word er veel te veel druk gelegd,weet je is niet meer zoals vroeger.Heb dat ook nog geweten...oh heb iets nodig neem even vlug een pilleke maar toen ik 2 jaar geleden ben gestopt met werken was dat al een tijdje niet meer.Bij ons in de kliniek gaat nu alles via de apotheek,medicatie word niet meer op dienst gedaan jammer genoeg word alles geteld.

----------


## sietske763

ja klopt, iedere pat. heeft voor 1 gehele dag medicijnen in een la in de med. kar,
bijna geen stokvoorraad meer, rohypnol in opiatenkast enz enz
wij hadden wel een grote voorraad codeine 20 mg,
maar ik kreeg paracod voor hoofdpijn dus gebruikte dat ook voor kriebelhoest.
eigenlijk wel jammer dat ik nix meegenomen heb, moet het nu zelf betalen en ik moet het in spanje kopen
een ex collega uit mn eerste zh kan nog wel veel meenemen, slaapmed e d daar schijnen heel veel zusters aan de normison te zitten, hun huidige hoofd besteld zelfs extra veel en maakt er ook gebruik van........dat heb ik dus nooit eerder gehoord!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Bij ons in ZH hadden ze geen codeine van 20mg,dat zat samen bij de pcm verwerkt meestal 500/30mg cod.
Jij bent ook nog hoofdzuster geweest,amai moet wel leuk zijn,maar wel een grote verantwoordelijkheid toch?7afdelingen!!!

----------


## Sefi

Mijn man heeft ook Rivotril gekregen voor restless legs. Werkt prima en hij is met zo'n 10 minuten vertrokken naar dromenland.

----------


## roeska12345

> @gossie, kon jij niet goed tegen sreroquel??
> @roeska, hoe bevalt de XR versie??minder duf??


Ik ben zo duf als een konijn met die xr. Of ik nu 's avonds om 18.00 of o, 22.00 neem ik ben de volgende dag duf. Sporten met die xr is onmogelijk. Ik heb t volgehouden een uur lang dat sporten, maar met de grootst mogelijke tegenzin.

Volgende dag op de bank er kwam er niet meer vanaf.

Dit gaat niet goed zo. Het is wel zo dat ik me nergens druk om maak met die xr.

Maar als ik straks over de 100 kilo ben en dat gaat gebeuren als ik niet sport dan krijg ik daar weer problemen mee.

Ik heb gisteren niet meer genomen die xr alleen de 200 gewone. Ben nu zo fris als een hoentje. Ben alleen bang dat die nare gedachten weer terugkomen.

Weer uitzoeken wat het beste werkt. Misschien net als jou Sietske indien nodig.


Je schrijft dat je ze alleen voor het slapen hebt, maar je schrijft ook dat je ze gebruikt als je druk in je hoofd word. 

Als ik t zo lees heb je ze dus niet enkel voor het kunnen slapen.


groet roes

----------


## sietske763

ha roes,
officieel heb ik ze voor het slapen, toen ik ermee begon een XR, dat beviel me niet zo, door de gereguleerde afgifte sliep ik nog steeds slecht.
de dufheid is bij wel weggegaan toen.
ik ben niet/nooit psychotisch oid geweest dus alleen voor de nacht.
toen kreeg ik de gewone sreoquel, waarop ik wel kan zeggen dat ik nu stukken beter slaap.
ik had wat XR over en nam dat een x toen ik zo,n centrifuge gevoel in mn hoofd had,
en het hielp, mn hoofd werd rustiger.
deze dagen heb ik maar een paar keer, soms wat meer maar soms ook een maand niet.
heb dit toen met psych besproken....als ik dus zo,n dag heb dat ik een XR nemen,
ideaal!!voor de XR had ik tranxene hiervoor, maar die is verslavend en doet zn werk niet goed.
psych zei tegen mij dat geen enkel middel tegen onrust zo goed is als XR,
erg jammer dat ik daar 12 jaar geleden niet iets goeds voor gehad heb.....
ik heb deze week 1 XR op om 14.00 uur ofzo, 1 dag dus,
en voor tslapen een gewone seroquel, heb 300mg tabletten mar deze week ging het slapen zo goed dat ik m gehalveerd heb.
snappie??
anders hoor ik het wel weer
sterkte

----------


## sietske763

ps, wat ik nog lees bij je........dat je nare gedachten hebt.....
heb ik echt nooit!!!
dus ik weet niet of het voor jou goed is om het op mijn manier te doen!
toen we op vak. gingen, 2 x 24 uur in de bus, daar lukt slapen toch niet, heb toen helemaal geen seroquel ingenomen.
heb nu ongeveer 5 maanden seroquel, daarvoor alleen benzo,s en een AD, nog veel te veel natuurlijk, maar ik wil gewoon een leuk/fijn leven.
van de benzo,s ben ik bijna af!
dus voor mij; leve de seroquel!!

----------


## roeska12345

Ik ben er zelf niet voor om voor elk probleem medicijnen te nemen

Hebben ze nooit bij jou gekeken wat nu de oorzaak is van dat niet kunnen slapen? Want elk probleem heeft een oorzaak.

Ik had b.v. zelf twee jaar lang vreselijke opvliegers en sinds kort gaat het erg goed.

Ik had toen ook de neiging hormonen te gaan slikken, maar ben blij dat ik het niet gedaan heb.

Ik ben er op eigen kracht overheen gekomen en anders had ik nu nog met die hormonentroep gezeten.

Het schijnt n.l dat als je stopt met die hormonen alsnog de opvliegers weer in volle vaart terugkomen.

Maar goed vanje dat je van de ene medicijn nu af bent. Ik denk maar zo hoe minder medicijn (al is er soms niet aan te ontkomen) hoe beter. Want hoe je t ook wend of keert ze hebben allemaal bij werkingen.
groet roes

----------


## sietske763

@roeska, ik ben al jaaaaaaaaren geleden op het hoogste adres geweest, slaaponderzoeken etc....
echt alles gehad
slecht slapen hoort gewoon bij mij, vroeger dachten ze dat het aan mn ""rugzakje""lag,
maar dat is ook al weer heel lang geleden verwerkt en het heeft een plekje.
slapen is daarna ook niet beter geworden dus ik zal het moeten accepteren, soms met wat hulpmiddelen.
ik heb bv wel hormonen gekregen en het bevalt me uitstekend!!!

----------


## dotito

Momenteel slaap ik ook weer redelijk goed,maar ik neem daar wel een half rivotril voor in.Voel dat ik slaap nodig heb en met dit warm weer kom ik er niet aan toe,vandaar dat ik iets inneem.Maar is maar tijdelijk hoor,want ben niet iemand die echt voor de pillen is.Maar momenteel voel ik me daar goed bij,en slaap supper en dat is het belangrijkste :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@roes,
waarom slik jij seroquel......
als het te prive is hoef je natuurlijk niet te antwoorden!!!

----------


## dotito

Wat is seroquel ook een slaapmiddel ken ik niet?

----------


## sietske763

nee lieve dootje.....seroquel is een antipsychoticum, er zijn veel verschillende berichten over....dat mensen na inname verschrikkelijke dingen doen......
ik ben niet psychotisch, ook nooit geweest, maar ik heb het nu een maand of 5 voor het slapen en voor evt centrifugedagen,
het helpt veel beter dan een benzo en je raakt er niet aan verslaafd, dat vond psych ook ideaal(beetje jammer dat hij het niet eerder met me besproken heeft)
slechte slapers krijgen regelmatig een combi met seroquel.
maar voel me nu prima dus neem ik het niet!!
gi uitgesteld tot 20.00 uur.
voor psychotische mensen ligt het natuurlijk anders.......

----------


## dotito

Aha zo....dan weet ik dat ook weeral! :Wink:

----------


## roeska12345

> Momenteel slaap ik ook weer redelijk goed,maar ik neem daar wel een half rivotril voor in.Voel dat ik slaap nodig heb en met dit warm weer kom ik er niet aan toe,vandaar dat ik iets inneem.Maar is maar tijdelijk hoor,want ben niet iemand die echt voor de pillen is.Maar momenteel voel ik me daar goed bij,en slaap supper en dat is het belangrijkste


Ik ben net als do niet zo voor de pillen.

Soms moet het. 

Mensen die psychotisch zijn krijgen de hoogste dosis. Ik heb de laagste dosis

Ik snap dus niet waarom jij Sietske zon hoge dosis nodig hebt voor alleen slapen.
Want het maakt niets uit of je 100 0f 200 of 300 of 400 etc neemt je wordt er even slaperig van of niet. Dat is wat mijn huisarts heeft gezegd
groet Roes

----------


## sietske763

nou dat komt omdat ik op lage dosissen niet sliep, dus werd het langzaam opgehoogd.
beter seroquel dan een benzo.
zegt mijn psych. vooral omdat ik vaak maar weinig neem. laatste maand dan.

----------


## sietske763

> nou dat komt omdat ik op lage dosissen niet sliep, dus werd het langzaam opgehoogd.
> beter seroquel dan een benzo.
> zegt mijn psych. vooral omdat ik vaak maar weinig neem. laatste maand dan.


mijn psych zegt trouwens dat je beter slaapt op hogere dosissen,
iig in mijn geval....
maar ik vind het goed bevallen dat ik zelf mag doseren.
zal mij wat uitmaken of ik 50 mg slik of 200, als ik maar fit ben!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb maar wéér 's nieuwe slaapmedicatie gekregen ...
Ik ben m'n pijnstilling aan het afbouwen (dacht dat slaapmedicatie die ik had dan beter ging werken > minder medicatie die op het centraal zenuwstelsel inwerkt > helaas!!) en heb daar nu een goed schema voor gelukkig...

Ben niet blij met nieuwe slaapmed, vind het vééls te zwaar ... maar het werkt wél en ik slaap terug!!! Jippie, lang leve de slaap!!!

----------


## sietske763

@ag,
slaap je nog steeds goed op je nieuwe medicatie?

----------


## Agnes574

@ Sietske,

Gelukkig wel ... gaat redelijk goed nu het slapen ... nog niet super, maar er is verbetering gelukkig  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

@Agnes? Ik heb slaappillen van Turkye in huis, vrij te verkrijgen daar , gebruik ze al een paar jaar ze zijn sterk; kon zelf nog sterkere krijgen, maar dat was vr.een olifant in slaap te krijgen zei de apotheker / Unisom 25mg( blauw doosje 2.50euro / verleden jaar) moest je iemand kennen die naar daar gaat........Slaap lekker  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha Suske, jij bent me er ook eentje  :Big Grin: . Thanks ... zal die Unisom 's opzoeken  :Wink: 

Ik vertrouw voorlopig maar gewoon op mijn eigen huisartse (die veel moeite doet voor me en altijd bereikbaar is  :Wink: ) ....
Voorlopig slaap ik redelijk tot goed en dat vind ik dik ok  :Smile: .

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

hallo suske,
ik heb ook wat zitten googelen op unisom,
maar ik krijg informatie dat het een anti-histaminicum is.
deze middelen werken in het begin versuffend net zoals bv phenergan,
maar als het anders is hoor ik het graag!!!
en volgens die site kon je het ook bestellen.

----------


## sietske763

ps
ik heb gekeken op de stofnaam van unisom

----------


## Suske'52

Hallo SIETSKE , deze informatie klopt , bij begin was er een sterkere werking dan nu jaren verder maar dat is met zoveel medicijnen dat er gewenning optreed/en voor-nadelen d'er zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Unisom vervangde Zolpidem ; natuurlijk men moet met slaaptabletten niet overdrijven , ik neem ze als ik een paar nachten niet geslapen heb en als ik lang kan uitslapen ... En dan wel een tabletje middendoor . Van andere medicatie die ik nam waren er serieuze bijwerkingen , toch had ik geen keuze , het was een nieuw medicament en op termijn verbeterde het wel maar op dat ogenblik was het enige alternatief . groetjes suske  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

dankje suske,
nou weet ik het zeker,
ik haal ook altijd pillen in het buitenland, meestal phenergan(prometazine)maar de sufmakende werking is bij mij erg snel over...
ook codeine haal ik daar.....HA kan daar zo moeilijk over doen, en voor een paar euro heb je genoeg voor een jaar!

----------


## sietske763

als ik op zolpidem google dan krijg ik andere informatie, niet de stofnaam van unisom, zolpiden is een benzo....
en niet sterker dan 10 mg te verkrijgen volgens recept,
en de stofnaam is toch echt anders,
k snap er niets meer van.

----------


## Suske'52

Dat is zo, apotheker in Turkye heeft er mij wel attent opgemaakt dat Unisom wel zwaarder is dan Zolpidem;codeine durfde ik dan (buitenland)niet aankopen , volgende keer misschien . Frankrijk ? weet jij daar iets van goedkoper????  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

codeine kan je bijna in ieder vakantie land kopen bij apotheek, het heeft wel overal een andere naam, bv in spanje heet het codeisan en er zit meer codeine in dan dat je vaak bij HA krijgt.
het is niet goedkoper want bij ons krijg je het op recept(als arts een goeie bui heeft)het kost geloof ik ongeveer 3 euro per pakje.
het middel staat al bovenaan mn boodschappen lijstje voor als ik op vak. ga.

maar suske, ik snap het nog niet.....sorry,
maar is het nou een benzo of een anti-histaminicum.
ik ben in veel landen geweest maar heb nooit benzo,s kunnen kopen, moest ook via arts....logsch natuurlijk, benzo,s zijn soms wel goed maar er moet wel controle op zitten zodat je niet verslaafd word of inneemt met vergiftiging als gevolg.

ps ik ben niet VOOR benzo,s voordat iemand me verkeerd begrijpt.
ik heb wel dagelijks een kleine hoeveelheid nodig om in te slapen.

----------


## Suske'52

HA Sietske , dafalgan codeine-forte krijg ik zonder probleem ,met voorschrift dokter als pijnpatient ,en daarmee heb ik ook een bewijs van pijnpatient( mutualiteit ) 
ik betaal nog 7,50 euro -32 tabl . 

Unisom- ik weet er ook het fijne niet van maar ik weet wel dat het werkt , en heb er me nog niet zo in verdiept  :Confused: volgende keer eens vragen  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ja dat is een heel ander verhaal, ik krijg/neem het niet voor de pijn maar voor de kriebelhoest, alleen zo nodig voor het slapen, zodat ik overdag wel goed kan hoesten om slijm eruit te krijgen.
tis maar goed dat ik niet aan benzo,s kan komen in buitenland, dan had ik al koffers vol meegenomen!!!

----------


## christel1

Ik gebruik Dominal Forte 80 mg (2) en mogadon 5mg (2) en hier slaap ik gemiddeld 6 uur per nacht van, als ik echt niet kan slapen neem ik er soms nog 1 meer. Mijn huisarts is hier wel van op de hoogte en weet dat ik zware slaapproblemen heb. Ik ben niet duf 's morgens terwijl ik dat heel erg had van trazolan (heb de doos weggekieperd in de vuilbak). Had al verschillende andere dingens geprobeerd maar niets werkte. Moet wel zeggen dat ik ook heel moeilijk onder narcose te brengen wel en als ze me wakker maken na een operatie ben ik ook direct klaar wakker terwijl de anderen nog allemaal liggen te snurken. Dus ja en ik ben van deze medicijnen niets verdikt 
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Christel, Vervelend hé, die slaapproblemen....
Dominal forte hielp mij niets en Mogadon kent mijn huisartse niet denk ik (of het kan niet samen met mijn andere medicatie...

Ik neem nu één Halcion 0,25mg om in te slapen en een Lormethazepam of een Flunitrazepam (Rohypnol..) [Ik wissel deze af omdat ik geen gewenning wil van beide] om door te slapen, maar nog heb ik nachten dat ik weer beneden zit en niet in slaap kan vallen... grrrr

Ik was na m'n operatie ook snel klaarwakker ...

----------


## christel1

He Agnes, 
Loramet mag ik er 37 van nemen dat werkt niet bij mij. Flunitrazepam ken ik niet. Ik heb ook al een hele reeks genomen (zolpidem, xanax, dormonoct en nog een paar meer). Voorlopig helpt Dominal Forte in combinatie met mogadon, veel apothekers hebben deze zelfs niet in voorraad en moeten deze altijd bestellen. Als ik ze neem duurt het meestal nog 1u30 tot meer dan 2 uur eer ze beginnen te werken, dat is dus lang. Volgens 1 van mijn huisartsen zou dit binnen het half uur moeten werken, niet dus. Ik ben ooit geopereerd met een epidurale verdoving (blaasverzakking) en de verpleegster zei dat ik klaar was, toen de dokter begon te snijden voelde ik hem snijden, allé langs de andere kant geprobeerd en toen is hij gestopt en hebben ze me verdoving moeten bijgeven. Nochtans ben ik slank (geen overgewicht) maar toch verdoof ik moeilijk. Bij alle andere operaties was ik dus ook direct klaar wakker. Mijn huisarts heeft al voorgesteld om eens naar de slaapkliniek te gaan maar dan slaap ik 2 dagen niet dus en dat zie ik echt niet zitten. Heb ook al tabletten geprobeerd die slaapbevorderend zijn maar dat doet allemaal niets. Kan je me de prijs eens doorsturen van die 2 slaapmiddelen, en de inhoud, maar het zal ook wel verschillen van mutualiteit want ik ben bij de NMBS verzekerd en die betalen meer terug dan andere mutualiteiten 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Halcion = Triazolam > 10 stuks van 0,25mg (hoogste dosis) ~ 3,88 euro
Flunitrazepam = Rohypnol  :EEK!:  > 10 stuks van 1mg ~ 1,33 euro
Lormetazepam > 30 stuks van 2mg ~ 8,76 euro ... is *niet* hetzelfde als Loramet en Lorazepam!!!
>>>Dit is met voorschrift én verhoogde tegemoetkoming!

Dominal forte moest ik nemen met een Halcion (inslaper) ... deed niets  :Frown: 

Ik heb ook al gemerkt dat mijn tabletten later beginnen werken als 'beschreven' staat .. ik ga ze vanavond 's om 22u pakken .. en dan kijken wanneer ik slaperig/moe wordt  :Wink: .

Als ik jou was zou ik die slaapkliniek toch 's proberen, heb ik ook gedaan...
Je mag daar ook gewoon je slaapmedicatie nemen hoor  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Laat me iets weten wanneer je in slaap gevallen bent :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

@ ag,
loramet is hetzelfde als lormetazepam!(tijden geleden was het loramet)
en lorazepam is temesta, heel erg verslavend, wordt bijna niet meer voorgeschreven, jammer genoeg!!)

----------


## Agnes574

Oh, ok .. thanks Sietske voor de opheldering!!

Christel; m'n slaapmed werkt na ong een uur of anderhalf uur heb ik gemerkt... goed dat ik dat weet; nu kan ik 'op uur' gaan slapen  :Wink: . Wil om middernacht slapen, dus dat lukt nu aardig  :Big Grin: .
Thanks; het is dankzij jouw post dat ik erop ben beginnen letten!

Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Ik had minder geluk, had mijn slaapmeds genomen om half tien en ben rond 1 uur deze nacht in slaap gevallen, dus dat was niet zo ideaal, nogal goed dat mijn vriend wakker was om met de honden te gaan wandelen want ik kon helemaal niet uit mijn bed pfff

----------


## hybride

Een vraagje aan allen hier met slaapproblemen. Is er bij jullie ook een patroon als je niet kunt slapen, dus bv stress of de volgende dag iets anders moeten dan anders. (vroeg opstaan o.i.d.?) 

Bij mij zijn slaapproblemen sterk gerelateerd bij wat ik de volgende dag op het programma heb. Op een of andere manier is mijn interne stress systeem zeer snel verstoord en zeer actief. Ik gebruik af en toe ook Zolpidem. Ben nu aan het experimenteren met hormonen die stress (cortisol) onderdrukken. Slik nu DHEA 50mg (voorloper van 5-HTP) Heb best goede resultaten. Wordt er rustiger van en slaap wat beter zelfs bij spanning. Bij mezelf krijg ik steeds meer het idee dat slaapklachten het gevolg zijn van iets anders en niet het probleem zelf. Want als ik in een normaal patroon leef slaap ik wel goed. Als het misgaat met slapen duurt het soms wel meer dan een week voor ik overheen ben. Afbouwen van de Zolpidem is dan weer lastig.

----------


## sietske763

als er een dag is dat ik vroeg op moet staan, slaap ik slechter en onrustiger!
ik lig dan onbewust de hele tijd op de wekker te letten.

----------


## Agnes574

Dat ken ik Sietske; heb ik ook altijd !!

----------


## dotito

Dat heb ik ook als ik vroeg moet opstaan.

----------


## christel1

Ik heb dit ook altijd als ik vroeg moet opstaan. Soms durf ik dan gewoon niet te gaan slapen uit schrik dat ik de wekker niet hoor. 
Voor degenen die slaapmedicatie nemen, soms helpt het (als ze niet snel genoeg werken) om nog iets kleins te eten daarna, bij mij bevordert dit soms de werking
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

goede tip Christel!!

----------


## sietske763

@ag,
weet je wat helpt als de wekker vroeg gezet moet worden?????
een wake up light, echt ideaal je word er heerlijk langzaam wakker door, eerst voorbereid door licht en daarna met natuurgeluiden.
t koste 80 euro maar ik heb er wel 180 euro voor over als ie kapot gaat

----------


## Agnes574

Ook goeie tip Sietske, Merci!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

echt ideaal ag,
als je om 7 uur op moet staan begint vanaf half 7 heel langzaam steeds feller een 100 watt lamp te branden, het voelt alsof de zon je langzaam wakker maakt in je hoofd en als het dus opsta tijd is gaan de natuurgeluiden heel langzaam harder worden, je zou echt alleen maar voor je plezier zo,n wekker zetten.
er zijn verschillende uitvoeringen van maar volgens consumentenbond is de enige echte philips wake up light de beste,
ik heb als geluid meestal de vogeltjes aan maar kan ook kikkers of zeegeluiden instellen en ook die beginnen heel zacht......je hebt er geen idee van dat het een wekker is die je wakker maakt..........het lijkt een zeer zonnige dag met vroege vogeltjes.tja als je eenmaal goed wakker bent is het natuurlijk een tegenvaller dat het weer niet mooi is en dat er geen vogeltjes zijn....
MAAR je bent iig wakker!

----------


## Agnes574

Haha, leuk beschreven Sietske!!
Thanks,Xx

Ik heb persoonlijk niet zo'n last van wakker worden ; ik zet iedere dag de wekker van m'n gsm en verander regelmatig het toontje, zodat ik het niet als ergerlijk ga ervaren.
Wanneer ik echt vroeg op moet baal ik wel effe, maar dat gaat weer over  :Wink: 

Ik slaap wél door als ik eenmaal slaap , dus ik word niet s'nachts wakker ... inslapen was gister echter weer een probleem en waarom?? Joost mag het weten!!
Grrrrrrr.......

----------


## christel1

Het was weer eens patat gisterenavond, niet kunnen slapen, ventje lag redelijk luid te snurken en mijn hond was solidair, concerto van snurkertjes, ben dan rond 1 u eindelijk in slaap gevallen, deze morgen na het wandelen van de honden ben ik er nog eens ingekropen, deed deugd

----------


## Suske'52

@christel1 , ik ken dat manlief ligt te ronken en jij maar schaapjes tellen ben ooit een tijd naar gastekamer verhuist maar dat is ook geen oplossing alleen.... :Confused:

----------


## christel1

mijn ventje woont in een studio, dus ik kan alleen maar verhuizen naar de badkamer en in het bad slapen dat zie ik nu ook echt niet zitten. Ik zal hem deze avond de snoreeze eens geven se en aan mijne hond sammy ook, kan ik misschien rustig slapen lol

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... wij geven elkaar een goeie duw/por als één van ons ligt te snurken  :Wink: .
Ik hoop dat de snoreeze helpt Christel!!
Hihi.. ik heb ook een snurkende hond gehad, maar ik vond dat gesnurk van dat woefke zo aandoenlijk dat ik er rustig van werd en ervan in slaap viel  :Wink: .

Wat betreft het slapen van mij; gaat redelijk goed!!
Ik wissel Lormethazepam af met Flunitrazepam en de Halcion gebruik ik soms nog...
Gaat redelijk goed met slapen; al zit ik soms nog wel 's een uurke beneden midden in de nacht als het inslapen niet wil lukken.. ik heb het van me afgezet en maak me er niet meer druk in en dat helpt wel...

Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Mijn lief ventje heeft me zaterdagavond nog naar huis moeten brengen, ik had een bronchitis en thuis had ik nog antibiotica en bij hem niet, dus mijn weekendje Brussel heeft niet lang geduurd, dus geen "snoreeze" nodig gehad. Mijn hondje die heeft deze nacht weer zalig liggen snurken onder de dekens maar toch zo luid dat ik het goed kon horen. Maar honden met een platte snuit hebben dat heel makkelijk, snurken he, 't is een shi tzu, lief, zacht, kalm maar wel ne large. Ik lag deze nacht weer wakker om kwart voor vier, ben dan maar opgestaan en naar tv komen kijken, leve de digitale zenders, altijd wat om naar te kijken 's nachts en ik kan ook gezellig veel opnemen. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

Sterkte Christel,hoop dat je snel genezen bent.

----------


## christel1

@dotito
Heb direct een megadoos antibiotica gekregen van mijn huisarts en ook bruistabletten om de slijmen op te hoesten en hij ging es nakijken of er nog iets anders bestond dan Zyban of Champix om te stoppen met roken, maar ik zal hem wel moeten aanmoedigen, hij heeft een reuzepraktijk (ongeveer 3400 patiënten) maar ze werken wel met twee, alleen is dat gewoon niet te doen
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

nortrilen(een TC AD schijnt ook goed te helpen!
het is een TC en daar schrikken een heleboel mensen van, voor de bijwerkingen maar de meeste tijd van mn leven heb ik die geslikt.
ik heb nu zyban als AD en als het niet helpt ga ik over op nortrilen

----------


## christel1

@sietske, 
Een TC wat is dat in gewonen mensentaal, AD versta ik wel , anti depressiva maar TC kan ik nog kop nog staart aan krijgen, sorry .....
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

TC is een klassiek, ouder AD met wat men zegt meer bijwekingen, alleen heb ik dat nooit zo ervaren

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap Christel!!

Bedoel je met TC de tetracyclines Sietske?

----------


## christel1

Nevenwerkingen bij antidepressiva zijn bij mij meestal verdikken en geen libido meer en dat is niet zo plezant voor mijn ventje, maar verder voelde ik me er helemaal niet beter bij, zelfs nog slechter en heb er wel een aantal uitgeprobeerd 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

Als ik mijn paps een kusje op zijn wang geef stopt hij met snurken, zelfde gaat ook op voor een goede vriend van me... misschien dat het ook helpt bij jullie partners?!
Anders is een por zoals Agnes zegt vaak ook wel effectief.

----------


## Agnes574

Momenteel slaap ik terug goed op een Lormethazepam (eergister niets geslapen, maar ik weet de oorzaak daarvan!) .. hoop dat ik vannacht weer als een roosje slaap; kan 't goed gebruiken!!

Slaapwel iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

sorry ag,zag nu net je post pas, ja die oude vertrouwde na de mao remmers.
bekende TC,s zijn
anafrenyl
tryptizol
prothiaden
nortrilen
en nog wat anderen, als je het wilt zoek ik het wel even voor je uit, geef dan ff een gil

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je vannacht kan slapen als een roosje!

@ Iedereen; een fijne nachtrust gewenst!

----------


## sietske763

thanx lieve luuss maar jouw wens heeft voor mij niet gewerkt.....
hopelijk bij de anderen wel, en bij jou natuurlijk!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb zeer goed geslapen vannacht, dank je Luuss  :Wink: 

Sietske, hopelijk slaap jij komende nacht goed!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
He jammer dat je geen goede nachtrust hebt gehad  :Frown: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat jij wel goed geslapen hebt!

----------


## Agnes574

Vannacht gelukkig weer goed geslapen; gaat weer de goede kant op (blijvend hoop ik)  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop ook voor je dat de goede nachtrust blijven is!
Ik zal voor je duimen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Bij mij gaat het weer bergaf, niet leuk dus, voel me zo moe van slecht te slapen, lag deze nacht om 3 uur wakker en sliep maar om middernacht of later, pfff niet te doen dus 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

slaapmed is veranderd omdat ik ook al 2 weken zo slecht slaap....ik moest voor mijn idee wel 2 slaappillen inleveren...niet helemaal eerlijk...ben beniewd of de psych gelijk heeft(hij zei nu voor het eerst dat hij wel doorhad dat ik pillen spaarde)
was er beslist niet boos over, vond het wel grappig dat ik helemaal gelukkig ben met mn spaargedag en mn vele pillen en de sortering ervan.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,Christel,

Hopelijke kunnen jullie snel jullie slaap terug vatten.

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Thanks, vandaag slaap ik bij mijn ventje, dan ben ik wel altijd wat rustiger ook al snurkt hij dan wel en de hond erbij maar soms werkt dat op mijn zenuwen en soms word ik er rustiger door. 
@Sietske, 
Ik krijg mijn slaapmedicatie via de HA, hij weet wel hoeveel ik slik en het is wel veel (6stuks) maar daar slaap ik soms nog maar een paar uurtjes van. Alleen als we op vakantie zijn slaap ik goed door maar anders nee. Ik moet dringend es een plaatje op mijn slaapkamer hangen van "niet storen", deze week sliep ik eens echt goed staat mijn dochter om 7 uur aan mijn bed om te vragen of ze de auto mocht, een half uur daarna of ze een sigaret mocht nemen, ja dan heb je het wel gehad zeker ? Als ze klein ze blijten ze je wakker, als ze ouder zijn is het wat anders 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

ik hecht zoveel waarde aan mn slaap.....komt omdat ik me dan eindelijk goed voel...
mn kids heb ik al heel vroeg geleerd om mama niet wakker te maken in het weekend.....

----------


## christel1

Deze nacht oerslecht geslapen, al wakker geworden rond middernacht, daarna om het uur en om 5 u uit pure frustratie de tv maar opgezet, de woefs dachten al dat we gingen wandelen maar dat durf ik niet om 5 u in Brussel. Hopelijk kan ik straks nog wat slapen maar dat zit er dan meestal niet in en dan word ik nog meer moe en kan ik helemaal niet meer slapen pfff ik geef het op

----------


## sietske763

slapen vannacht......zie post hierboven van christel

----------


## christel1

Was daarnet effe in slaap gevallen, ja ventje lief zet de tv af en terug wakker natuurlijk :Mad: ik zal toch nog in de badkamer moeten gaan slapen zeker (neem wel de tv mee) :Confused:  of samen op hotel met Sietske, en aub slapen please

----------


## sietske763

eigenlijk moeten we met de slechte slapers een soort van hotel maken maar dan in een bunker,
geluidloos, geen licht, veel slaapmedicatie via infuus en zo eens maanden bijslapen,
we moeten natuurlijk wel bewaakt worden want wij kunnen niets want we slapen, en dan moeten we nog iemand hebben die ons sondevoeding geeft want we kunnen niet eten.........................en dan na maanden slapen, helemaal fit zijn, eindelijk eens!!!

----------


## sietske763

ik stem; ik doe mee

----------


## Luuss0404

Ghehe winterslaap voor mensen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zou wel een uitkomst zijn voor de winterblues en voor alle mensen met slaap tekort  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
ja dat zie ik nu ook wel zitten se, behalve die sondevoeding. Heb het eens gekregen voor mijn CVS (1 jaar) en als je wat veel ligt te woelen in je slaap begint die pomp als gek te piepen, ben je gelijk ook weer wakker. En dan moet je gelijk ook een pamper aan om te plassen en te poepen en dat lijkt me nu ook maar niks eigenlijk. Een oud collega van mij die had speciale beschermingsplaten gemaakt voor zijn ramen omdat we in ploegen werkten en hij niet kon slapen met licht. Denk dat ik gedeeltelijk daaraan ook mijn CVS gekregen heb, om de paar dagen moest mijn lichaam zich aanpassen aan andere uren om te eten, te slapen en dat is nefast, zeker als je 7 nachten moet doen lig je volledig in de knoop met je biologische klok. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... géén winterslaap voor mij  :Wink: .
Ik zie dat slapen wel zitten natuurlijk, maar niet alle dagen en tijd die ik dan mis  :Big Grin: 

Vannacht nauwelijks geslapen door een zware verkoudheid en té zware aquagym (vermoed ik), maar we slepen ons door de dag, genieten ervan en slapen vannacht hopelijk als een roos  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

zo naar psych. ...onderhandelen over slaap meds
vorige x haalde hij er zomaar een pil af.................slecht slapen natuurlijk en reuze pissig op hem

----------


## sietske763

heb een inslaapmiddel gekregen en een doorslaper(dormicum/dalmadorm)
ik moest er wel een traxene voor inleveren

----------


## christel1

En Sietske, wat geslapen deze nacht ? Hopelijk werken je meds nu wel en kan je eens een nachtje doorslapen want dat kraakt een mens wel echt

----------


## Agnes574

Die dormicum deed mij niets ... hopelijk wél bij jou lieve Sietske!!

Ik slaap nu op een Lormethazepam of een flunitrazepam ... en durf daar een tranxène bij te nemen als ik wakker blijf liggen  :Wink:  (=gelukkig maar zelden nodig!).
De halcion (inslaper) neem ik al weken niet meer al heb ik er nog wel een voorschrift voor, zal wel zien of ik dat nog in huis haal!

Ik duim voor je Sietske; dat je heerlijk mag slapen de komende tijd!!
Anders Flunitrazepam vragen  :Wink: 

Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

heb vannacht heerlijk geslapen dus de doorslaper doet wel zn werk, inslapen idd veel minder goed,
ga het vanavond met lormethazepam proberen, 2 mg/flurazepam(dormicum)30mg.
en ik heb een party vanavond dus inslapen gaat helemaal goed komen!
@ag, fijn dat jij goed kan slapen!!!je kan er wel 3 tranxene bij nemen.
ik ga afbouwen met de tranxene...doet bij mij toch niets meer...

----------


## christel1

Heb deze morgen mijn ventje wakker gemaakt, was weer luidop aan het dromen....en niet zo goed geslapen eigenlijk, altijd de eerste dag dat ik bij hem ben, ik heb thuis een half harde matras en hij heeft een harde en dan doet mijn rug zo'n pijn 's morgens

----------


## dotito

Kan de laaste tijd ook slecht inslapen ni te doen :Mad: word daar zo lastig van.

----------


## sietske763

> heb vannacht heerlijk geslapen dus de doorslaper doet wel zn werk, inslapen idd veel minder goed,
> ga het vanavond met lormethazepam proberen, 2 mg/flurazepam(dormicum)30mg.
> en ik heb een party vanavond dus inslapen gaat helemaal goed komen!
> @ag, fijn dat jij goed kan slapen!!!je kan er wel 3 tranxene bij nemen.
> ik ga afbouwen met de tranxene...doet bij mij toch niets meer...


sorry foutje, flurazepam is dalmadorm

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de laatste weken geleefd als iemand zonder CVS en rugpatiënt ....
Ik val nu zelfs zittend in de zetel in slaap  :Stick Out Tongue: , zonder slaapmiddelen  :Big Grin: !
Deze week 'pas-op-de-plaats' en veel rustmomenten inlassen ... want ik merk nu wel weer dégelijk dat ik CVS heb en rugpatiënt ben!! Maar die 2 weken kunnen ze me lekker niet meer afnemen hé  :Wink: !!

Zoiezo neem ik s'avonds nog een halcion (inslaper) en als ik weet dat ik niet ga kunnen slapen (voel dat al goed aan een Tranxène (licht),Lormethazepam (middel) of Flunitrazepam (zwaar) >>deze enkel als ik voel dak anders écht niet zal slapen > want word daar momenteel héél vergeetachtig/herhaalachtig [herhaal sommige dingen zo vaak dat ik commentaar krijg thuis  :Frown: ] door en suf/duf.

Voor de slechte slapers hier; *véél sterkte* en voor de goede slapers; *houden zo!!*
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Wat blij te horen dat je je eens goed hebt gevoeld en dat je de slaap wat kon vatten.Dat kunnen ze u idd zeker niet meer afpakken :Wink: 
Een goede gezondheid is toch belangrijkste wat er is hé.

----------


## Agnes574

> @ag, fijn dat jij goed kan slapen!!!je kan er wel 3 tranxene bij nemen.
> ik ga afbouwen met de tranxene...doet bij mij toch niets meer...


Lieve Sietske,
Ik durf dat niet hoor, zoveel van die tranxènes nemen of van andere middelen... ik 'mix' zoiezo niet snel (bang voor bijwerkingen en erger; overdosis bijv  :EEK!: ).. een enkele keer; als ik écht radeloos ben durf ik wel 's iets bij te pakken een paar uur na inname van m'n 'gewone dosis'  :Wink: .
Doet me wel deugd jouw ervaringen te horen, zo ben ik minder 'bang'  :Wink:  en weet ik dat ik best 's iets extra kan/mag pakken in noodgevallen  :Big Grin: 

Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> @Aggie,
> 
> Wat blij te horen dat je je eens goed hebt gevoeld en dat je de slaap wat kon vatten.Dat kunnen ze u idd zeker niet meer afpakken
> Een goede gezondheid is toch belangrijkste wat er is hé.


Idd lieve Do  :Smile: !
Hopelijk slaap jij snel ook héél goed en raak je van die vermoeidheid af!!
Sterkte lieverd!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> Kan de laaste tijd ook slecht inslapen ni te doenword daar zo lastig van.


@Do,
Neem jij iets in om te slapen??
Of gebruik jij helemaal géén 'slaapmedicatie'?
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Thanks :Wink: 

Destijds heb ik één en ander geprobeerd, maar helaas kan ik niet tegen die bijwerkingen.Denk dat dat komt door mijn epilepsie.Voel me de dag daarna dan nog slechter met slaapmedicatie.In ergste geval neem ik een kwartje van mijn rivotril(kalmeringsmiddel)en dat helpt wel, maar enkel in noodgevallen na dagen niet te hebben geslapen :Wink: 

Liefs Do x

----------


## Agnes574

> Heb deze morgen mijn ventje wakker gemaakt, was weer luidop aan het dromen....en niet zo goed geslapen eigenlijk, altijd de eerste dag dat ik bij hem ben, ik heb thuis een half harde matras en hij heeft een harde en dan doet mijn rug zo'n pijn 's morgens


Oei Christel,
Das minder!!
Kun je geen 'oplegmatras' kopen zodat je bij je ventje iets minder 'hard' slaapt?
Kost tegenwoordig niet veel meer zo'n oplegmatrasje (IKEA bijv) ....
Vroeger heb ik wel 's een dekbed gelegd op mijn 'kant', dat maakte de matras ook iets minder hard...
Hopelijk vind je daarvoor een oplossing... één nacht slecht slapen kan je hele week in de war gooien!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

veranderde slaapmed
nu 4 mg lormetazepam(inslaper)2 tabletten dus
en 1 caps dalmadorm 30 mg de doorslaper die me goed beviel.
heb geprobeerd om rohypnol als inslaper te krijgen maar dit werd beslist geweigerd, had ik niet van deze psych gedacht....omdat hij bijna alles binnen de grenzen goed vind,
maar rohypnol valt dus buiten de grenzen(is flunitrazepam)

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske,

Heb die Flunitrazepam ook enkel maar voorgeschreven gekregen omdat écht niets anders hielp en ik al veel meds moet nemen die het centraal zenuwstelsel onderdrukken...
Mijn huisartse heeft dus die flunitrazepam voorgeschreven als 'laatste redmiddel'; maar idd, wordt bijna niet meer voorgeschreven, apotheek moest het dan ook bestellen.
Ben wel blij met die voorschriften; want het is veruit het enige wat helpt bij mij!

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

ja het is een goed middel, heb vroeger tijden gehad dat ik 3 rohypnol kreeg ^(6mg)
en dat van mn HA, toen deden ze nog niet zo moeilijk...
maar ja...ik kan mn psych soms ook niet volgen, krijg/probeer bijna alles en dat met toestemming...en dan zo moeilijk doen over rohypnol.................
wat heb ik er spijt van dat ik jaren geleden mn gespaarde rohypnols in een goeie positieve bui de honderden rohypnols heb weggeflikkerd.
maar arts neemt me nog liever op dan dat ie het voorschrijft.
ik ben het ook echt niet met hem eens,
maar ja...op 4 mg lormetazepam en 30 mg dalmadorm slaap ik ook goed zonder stiekum meer te nemen en zonder joint.
dus ben eigenlijk wel tevreden...wel ben ik grapefruit gaan drinken...helpt ook bij sommige slaappillen.....tis het proberen waard!

----------


## sietske763

en trouwens; de plasma halfwaarde tijd van rohypnol is kort net als bij dormicum....
ik ga gwoon volgende keer als ik niet moet ""dealen"" want dat scheelt natuurlijk zo een kwartier....dan vraag ik om uitleg.....kan ik weer wat van leren.......toch?

----------


## majajos

Ik gebruik al jaren (Stilnoct) nu Zolpidem. Dit doe ik omdat ik, door mijn werk, snel in een nachtritme zit en dus moeite heb om op tijd naar bed te gaan. Zolpidem is een inslaper en zou niet verslavend zijn. Ik gebruik het soms weken achtereen en soms maanden niet.
Ik heb soms wel last van geheugenverlies na het innemen en ik krijg na verloop van tijd last van een pijnlijke nek. Verder bevalt dit slaapmiddel mij prima.

----------


## Agnes574

Dat geheugenverlies herken ik .... amai zeg; ik kan me al niet meer herinneren wat ik gister gegeten heb, laat staan opnoemen wat ik deze week op welke dag heb gedaan!!
Ik herhaal dingen blijkbaar ook heel vaak ... irritant!!!
Blij te horen dat ik niet de enige ben!!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

mijn geheugen is zo slecht dat ik zelfs vergeet op de kalender te kijken wat ik moet doen die dag, laat staan dat ik de dag en de datum weet

----------


## Agnes574

...haha, dat ken ik!
daarom hangt het hier vol met notitieblaadjes en rinkelt m'n gsm om de zoveel uur ter herinnering aan wat ik nog moet doen  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Toch niet allemaal dement aan 't worden? Grapje hoor
Bijwerkingen van mijn slaapmeds zijn rare dromen, verder niks eigenlijk

----------


## sietske763

o das wel handig om afspraken in de telefoon te zetten,
als ik het maar niet vergeet om ze er ook in te zetten......

----------


## dotito

Ook ik herken die symptomen  :Big Grin: ik heb daar ook al een tijdje last van.Ik heb ik mijn keuken zo'n weekkalender hangen en daar noteer ik alles op, dag per dag.En de rest gewoon met post-it blaadjes.

----------


## christel1

Had gisteren een pilletje minder genomen en heb het gevoeld deze nacht, alle uren wakker, draaien en keren, ik zal dus weer maar aan mijn superdosis zitten (240gr dominal-15gr mogadon), 't is veel ik weet het maar ik ben een klein olifantje veronderstel ik pfff

----------


## Agnes574

Tsja ... als je maar slaapt hé.. op den duur maakt het je niet meer uit wat je moet nemen, als je maar kan slapen!!

Vannacht een uurtje extra slapen ivm het winteruur; héérlijk!!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe slaapt iedereen tegenwoordig?
Ik persoonlijk slaap 75% van de nachten goed en 25% van de nachten minder of niet ..
Als het zo blijft ben ik content; ik krijg momenteel wel voldoende slaap per week  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik ben mijn meds geleidelijk aan het afbouwen, eerst de mogadon (nu 10 g) en vanavond ga ik ook proberen om de dominal forte af te bouwen naar 160 g, is wel nog veel maar moet dit wel geleidelijk doen om geen problemen te krijgen, dus iedereen duimen maar xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik duim voor je!!  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Fijn dat je de laatste tijd zo redelijk goed slaapt :Wink: 

@Christel,

Succes met af te bouwen!

Ik slaap de laatste tijd wel goed in, maar ik word altijd moe wakker :Frown: 
Is wel zo dat ik weer veel aan het dromen ben over vroeger(verwerkingsproces misschien?)

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Ja in je dromen verwerk je wat je overdag of vroeger hebt meegemaakt. Ik word soms al roepend wakker, niet fijn voor degene die bij mij slaapt natuurlijk en ook slaan en kloppen in mijn slaap maar dat weet ik zelf niet (hoop dat ventje eens niet wakker wordt met een blauw oog).... denk dat ik ook nog veel te verwerken heb, we kunnen samen dromen dan...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ha ha :Big Grin:  zie het al voor mij dat je ventje een klopt krijgt.Ja, ik denk dat ik nog een hele boel te verwerken van vroeger, heb een hele slechte jeugd gehad.Ben er al voor in behandeling geweest, en heb het een plaats gegeven, maar toch komt het na na jaren soms nog naar boven.

----------


## christel1

@Do, heb wel al eens met mijn vinger in zijn oog gestoken 's nachts, heel pijnlijk. 
Heb al 2 nachten op rij heel slecht geslapen en net vandaag moet ik fit zijn voor feestje deze avond, ga nog wat in mijn zetel kruipen met mijn woefken

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Hoop dat ge wat kunt rusten zodat ge straks wat uitgerust voelt.Ja dat slecht slapen dat is niet alles kan er van meespreken.

Groetjes  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Christel, veel plezier vanavond!!!

Ik slaap mét reden apart (aparte bedden op 20 cm afstand van elkaar)...
Ik beweeg in mijn slaap en vriend ook ; ik kreeg regelmatig een 'trap' van zijn benen en hij van mij armen een 'klop' op zijn 'kop'  :Wink:  .... nu slapen we samen maar toch apart en is onze beide nachtrust véél beter  :Big Grin:  ... enkel bij het snurken 'porren' we elkaar nog  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Wat betreft de slaapmiddelen; ik neem ze nu nog maar max 4 dgn per week ... van 7/7 naar 4/7 is dit dus een geweldige vooruitgang voor mezelf  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Wat fijn te horen dat je slaapmedicatie verminderd is en dat je toch iets beter slaapt.

----------


## christel1

Amai, Aggie, ik wou dat ik dit ook kon zeggen maar verminderen zit er voorlopig nog niet in, wel al 1 pil minder maar toch. 
En voor het snurken "snoreeze" eens proberen, een echte aanrader 
Kissies

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, 
Het slapen gaat bij mij ook terug naar af. Deze week eigenlijk behalve misschien 1 dag, al alle nachten misschien max 4-5 uur geslapen en dan nog niet aan 1 stuk door en ja soms sta ik ook midden in de nacht op om nog eens dezelfde dosis te nemen als 's avonds en dan slaap ik nog niet heel lang door, nu voel ik me weer een zombie en nee ik durf het ook bijna niet meer te zeggen tegen mijn huisarts hoeveel ik soms slik. En als je niet geslapen hebt krijg je ook meer last van allerlei kwaaltjes, meer pijn, meer hoofdpijn en loop ik superlastig rond en ben ik zeker lastig als ik bij mijn ventje ben en hij nog heerlijk ligt te snurken....
Als ik zo'n paar dagen super slecht geslapen heb, dan gebeurt het wel eens dat ik 's morgens opsta, de hond uitlaat en terug mijn meds neem en na een paar uur terug in mijn bed kruip omdat ik het dan echt nodig heb om bij te slapen....

----------


## sietske763

@christel, wat slik jij dan als ik vragen mag??
er bestaat een heel goede doorslaper...........voor ik deze vroeg was ik ook zo vaak wakker, zodat het bijna niet dragelijk was

----------


## christel1

Ik zal een pm sturen om de mensen hier niet op verkeerde gedachten te brengen xxx

----------


## dotito

Leef echt met jullie mee want ik weet goed wat het is dat je u slaap niet kunt vatten.

Sterkte voor iedereen die slaapproblemen heeft.

Liefs Do

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb nu een nieuwe 'combi slaapmeds' gekregen en heb er de eerste nacht al meteen super op geslapen, hopelijk blijft dat zo!!
Voel me ook niet suf/duf van de meds dus dik in orde!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Fijn te horen dat de slaapmedicatie aanslaat!

Ik heb al een paar dagen die Bach rescue(druppels) gebruikt, en moet zeggen dat ik ook al goed heb geslapen.Is dit nu toeval of werkt het echt ?????

----------


## sietske763

hey do wat fijn dat je er wat aan hebt..........
met mn hele wandelende med kast werkte het zelfs nog bij mij
en je hebt nog een nacht variant van de rescue spray
o wat is slapen toch een heerlijke bezigheid!!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Slapen is een idd een heerlijk iets hé! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@sietske, ja ik wou dat ik dit ook kon zeggen, maar ik zal je raad opvolgen, ik moet volgende week toch naar de HA om meds en ik ga het eens met hem bespreken want zo kan het echt niet meer. Ben gisteren in slaap gevallen rond 11 uur en was om half 2 al weer wakker en het rare is eigenlijk, overdag val ik ook niet in slaap ook al ben ik doodop soms. 
Die rescue spray, wat is dat eigenlijk ? Op den duur zou een mens alles beginnen uit proberen om toch maar aan 8 uur slaap te komen want ik heb dit echt nodig om normaal te kunnen functioneren. Ik wil ook geen overdosis slaapmeds nemen hoor maar toch iets waar ik kan op slapen. Ik zal luisteren naar tante sietske en tante agnes.....

----------


## sietske763

voor heerlijk inslapen; lormetazepam
en lekker doorslapen seroquel en flurazepam(stofnaam heet hier dalmadorm en in belgie anders STAURODORM  :Wink: maar de stofnaam is in heel europa hetzelfde

van rescue spray kan je wat rustiger worden op basis van planten, het is van BACH

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Resque Spray van het merk Bach.....

van Sietske kreeg ik deze tip/informatie en ik heb het gekocht....

ik heb het even voor je opgezocht...als je bij zoeken Avena Sativa intypt dan heeft Luuss daar een bericht geplaatst over dit produkt ( datum 22-11-2010) kun je het zo even nalezen dat is handig! ik heb het gekocht maar nog weinig gebruikt maar het lijkt mij prima spul, en volgens Sietske is het er òòk in een speciale "Nacht" uitvoering.....succes ermee....

goh heerlijk die tips, ik pik ze òòk op als anderen dat advies geven....fijn hoor...

fijne avond.....Liefs Elisa.... :Big Grin: 

ha,ha, Christel wat een leuk verhaaltje over Sam dat ie zijn kleertjes niet aan wil, maar later wel....hihi....de grapjas....klein dondersteentje.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik zal eens gaan zoeken achter die rescue spray en echt ik moet "slapen" deze nacht want anders krijg ik hartritmestoornissen van vermoeidheid. Morgenavond naar de HA en mijn medicatie met hem bespreken en dan is het mijn huisarts die ik al 23 jaar heb, 's morgens is het meestal zijn assistente en die schrijft minder voor dan hij, hij kent me beter. Mijn zoon was de laatste keer naar de assistente geweest en hij was al 4 jaar niet meer ziek geweest (HA zet soms niet alles in zijn pc), maar ja dat is een gezonde jongen eigenlijk en vorig jaar was hij toch eens geweest om bloedonderzoek te laten doen....

----------


## sietske763

@christel,
rescue spray kan je rustig maken maar ik denk niet dat het jou laat slapen als ik lees wat je allemaal al geprobeerd hebt, bezo,s ed.
rescue is plantaardig en kan daar nooit tegenop
goed bedoelt advies hoor.......maar ik denk dat dat op dit moment jou niet laat slapen,
jij moet eerst paardenmiddelen om niet ""gek"" te worden van vermoeidheid.
heb je wat tips gegeven in pm

----------


## christel1

Thanks voor je PM, deze nacht heb ik wel eens deftig geslapen op mijn coctail van meds want had ventje me niet wakker gemaakt om half negen had ik nog een paar uurtjes kunnen verder slapen. Misschien had mijn gluhwein er wel iets mee te maken die ik voor het slapen gaan gedronken had..... (niet allemaal aan de drank nu he meisjes), morgen naar de HA en zien wat hij te vertellen heeft.

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske,
Idd; slapen is een héérlijk iets!! Verukkelijk gewoon  :Big Grin: 

Christel; succes bij de HA... gewoon drammen en je niet laten doen hé!!

Truste-X ... deze kruipt er weer bijna in én ga terug met plezier naar bed...zzzzz  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

succes bij HA christel!!!
heb ook weer heerlijk geslapen.....moed houden hoor!!
het moet een x goedkomen......
als het met mij en ag goedgekomen is kom jij er ook wel, denk aan onze pm!!
en ipv seroquel gewoon hoge dosis risperdal vragen, maar dan echt de max dosering hoor!!
eigenlijk is het allemaal net een spelletje; wat krijg ik en wat moet ik er voor inleveren..
ik vraag steeds meer van de stof die mij laat slapen en dan spaar ik wat ik later miss nog kan gebruiken!

----------


## christel1

Ik kan maar deze avond gaan, moest deze morgen mijn dochter naar het station doen en haar bril gaan afhalen bij Hans Anders, ja hoor die heb je hier ook, 59 euro voor een volledige bril en 't is een mooie.... ik zal maar een papierke meenemen naar de HA.....

----------


## dotito

Als ik niet kan slapen neem ik een paar druppels van rescue van bach en na een klein half uurtje zit in in dromenland. Ik ben zeer tevreden  :Big Grin: over van dat spul!!

@Christel,

Ik heb dat product bij drogisterij. net besteld, en had hem na 2 dagen al thuis.

----------


## christel1

He meisjes, 
Ben terug van de HA, ik heb flunitrazepam gekregen.... ik denk dat Aggie dan neemt maar ben niet zeker.... Hij schreef me direct 3 dozen voor maar ben er nog maar 1 gaan halen, ik ga eerst proberen of het werkt. Ik ga beginnen met 1 pilleken en zien of ik nu beter kan slapen en hij deed niet moeilijk erover (stonden wel 3 slaapmeds op 1 voorschrift).... ik zal jullie morgen laten weten of ik nu eens goed geslapen heb .... 
Ik had zelfs rilatine gevraagd voor mijn dochter in haren blok en hij deed daar ook niet moeilijk over..... ik heb liever dat ik het vraag aan mijn dokter of dat ze het gaat kopen van iemand op school 
Kissies

----------


## christel1

en er was nog een stagiair bij, maar die gaat ook nog naar school, dus die zal dat waarschijnlijk ook wel slikken.... maar ze mag dat enkel maar nemen in den blok, anders niet en je krijgt het toch niet zonder voorschrift ....
en ik heb haar siskaart dus, ze kan het niet achter mijn rug gaan halen

----------


## sietske763

nou christel nu maar hopen dat het werkt, bij mij vroeger maar even.
flunitrazepam is rohypnol, een kortwerkende benzo

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Volgens de bijsluiter zou het 6 tot 8 uur moeten werken, maar ik sliep wel redelijk rap maar was om 6 uur al wakker, ja het heeft dus 8 uur gewerkt, ik ga dus proberen van het deze avond wat later te nemen. Ik had wel al 1 bijwerking, hoofdpijn deze morgen, nu wachten of ik nog bijwerkingen krijg. Die flurazepam kende mijn huisarts blijkbaar niet, had ook dalmadorm gezegd of staurodorm maar blijkbaar stond het niet in zijn boekje, zal het eens aan de apotheker vragen.... die weet en kent meer medicijnen blijkbaar...

----------


## Agnes574

Flunitrazepam heb ik genomen voor m'n huidige slaapcombi... op den duur deed dat niets meer ... maar wel een tijdje goed geslapen daarop!! Wel in combi met Halcion (een inslaper)!
3 dozen is, omdat in elke doos maar 10 pillen zitten!!
Sterkte en succes ermee Christel!!
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Ik neem dat in samenwerking met mijn andere slaapmeds, mogadon en dominal forte...ik zal wel zien wat het geeft, voorlopig neem ik 1 pil er van 1 mg, zal het 1 week proberen en dan zien wat het geeft, heb nog maar 1 doos gehaald, is wel niet duur maar als het niet werkt moet ik die andere dozen niet gaan halen eigenlijk... ik zal zelf nog maar eens googlen op die flurazepam zeker ?

----------


## sietske763

mogadon is langer werkzaam dan flunitrazepam, miss kan je met de mogadon nog wat bij mediceren

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Ik neem al 15 mg mogadon en 240 gr dominal.....en blijkbaar ben ik nog niet in coma geraakt door alle meds die ik slik .....

----------


## sietske763

komt me bekend voor

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo allemaal, wat een gedoe toch met al die slaapproblemen....ha,ha,...alles wat ik lees gaat over veel soorten medicijnen, ik wist niet dat er zoveel bestond...ik hoop dat het allemaal helpt....ja soms kun je zoveel slikken als een OS, maar de ene persoon reageert beter dan de andere op dit soort medicijnen....sterkte allemaal....

ik was gisteravond/nacht zo onrustig dat ik de spray heb gepakt van Bach en kort daarna ben ik schijnbaar toch in slaap gevallen....om 6.00 uur werd ik goed wakker maar dat hindert niet, een paar uurtjes was al fijn om even weg te zijn in dromenland.. :Wink: 

Dodito: fijn dat de druppels jou òòk zo goed helpen...ik heb nooit een spray gehad maar het is oke!...ik ben meer een druppelvrouw, maar ja ik wilde het toch proberen...handig dat je alles besteld hebt via Drogisterij Net.... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Die flunitrazepam is niet duur nee.... die flurazepam kost iets meer > ver 14€ voor een maand!! Belachelijk veel vind ik dat om te kunnen slapen!!

----------


## sietske763

@ag,
kan je geen B2 code op recept vragen, die heb ik en hoef bijna nooit te betalen.
B2 staat voor chronisch gebruik

----------


## christel1

Ik ben bij een Belgische mutualiteit verzekerd, ik weet niet hoe dat in NL gaat eigenlijk. Hier heb je meds met A, B, C, D code, soms ook nog met een toevoeging zoals Bf, daarvoor heb je dan een toelating nodig van de adviserend geneesheer van de mutualiteit zodat je terugbetaling krijgt. Bv voor mijn plavix betaal ik 5 €, zonder die toelating van de adviserend geneesheer zou ik 69,18 betalen. Zo ook voor een griepspuit, als chronisch COPD patiënt heb ik een hogere tegemoetkoming als mijn arts dit op het voorschrift vermeldt anders niet. Ik weet niet of dat hier bestaat, terugbetaling op medicijnen ook al ben je chronisch patiënt door een vermelding op het recept, heb er nog nooit van gehoord eigenlijk. 
Ag, die flurazepam, is dat de merknaam of wat er in zit ? Want mijn HA vond dat niet in zijn boekje....

----------


## christel1

Op de daphne pil van mijn dochter staat Cx, en daar betaal ik ook maar 5 euro voor voor een heel jaar maar dat is zonder toelating van de adviserend geneesheer

----------


## sietske763

staurodorm is flurazepam, heb ff voor je nagelezen omdat ag mij de belgische naam heeft verteld,
ik slik het al weer aardig wat weken en het helpt met een goede inslaper nog steeds goed
vroeger als ik nachtdienst had, nam ik het ook, een heerlijke langslaper!!!
had er gi per ongeluk 2 genomen, ohhhhhhhhhh wat heb ik lekker geslapen!!!

----------


## christel1

Ik had dat tegen de assistent van de dr gezegd maar 't was ne jonge knul, wel een schoon manneken.....ik had dalmadorm en staurodorm gezegd, misschien heeft mijn HA nog een oud boekje.... 
Ik moet zeggen, heb wel goed geslapen deze nacht, heb wel een half uurtje hoofdpijn als ik opsta maar ik slaap wel door. Deze nacht is het dubbel glas in het toilet ontploft, mijn dochter heeft het gehoord, ik niet dus, blijkbaar heb ik dan toch wel goed geslapen. Maar hoe lang het gaat duren weet ik dus niet. Oh Sietske denk dat je ook wel tegen een stootje kan qua medicatie

----------


## christel1

Eergisteren had ik heel slecht geslapen. Gisteren ben ik als een blok in slaap gevallen wel eens wakker geworden omdat ik het begin had van een astma-aanval, dus met mijn slaapkop in mijn valies mijn medrol/cortisone gezocht en genomen (ja ik heb die overal bij mij voor in het geval van), daarna lekker doorgeslapen tot half negen, voor mij is dat al uitslapen eigenlijk.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik had de volgende cocktail;
-flurazepam/staurodorm
-2mg lormetazepam
-300 mg XR seroquel...

Van die staurodorm werd ik blijkbaar enorm "wazig" (volgens m'n omgeving), al had ik dat zelf niet door...

De staurodorm is van de lijst geschrapt en de lormetazepam ook (deze pak ik enkel nog maar als ik na een paar uur nog niet slaap)!

Dus:
Slaapmedicatie Ag bestaat nu uit 1 tablet Seroquel 300XR en deze breek ik (op advies van Sietske!! thanks lieverd!!), zodat de stoffen sneller vrij komen... ik ben hier zéér tevreden over/mee en m'n omgeving vind me helderder!!

Zelfs nu met heel de stress,verdriet en zorgen aan m'n kop slaap ik uitstekend, en dat had ik niet verwacht!!

Gaat goed dus...hopelijk blijft dat zo!!

*Een speciaal dankwoord en een dikke knuff voor Sietske, die me zo goed geholpen heeft; THANKS meid!!!!*

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je op 1 slaapmed zo goed kan slapen ondanks alle zorgen, verdriet en stress  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Wat ben ik blij te horen in u omstandigheden, dat je weer u slaap hebt gevonden  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik blijf erbij;
hoge dosis seroquel is een wondermiddel en je raakt er niet verslaafd aan, hooguit wat gewenning, als je ermee stopt heb je een paar slapeloze nachten verder niets.
heel fijn ag dat je goed slaapt.
ik gebruik de flurazepam er nog wel bij

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik momenteel weer een lormetazepam erbij (1 of 2 mg) ... ik slaap nog steeds fantastisch!
Gister Silence (zelfde als snoreeze) gekocht ... vriend heeft geen gesnurk gehoord  :Wink: .

----------

